# Residence Visa under husband’s company sponsorship



## Dubai Marina (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I came to Dubai a month ago under my husband’s company employer sponsorship. I came together with my husband; he just opened an office of a European company here. In a month time we both got residence visa and now I start looking for a job. I was advised to come under a company sponsorship as it will be easy to transfer the sponsorship, it will take less time and- the most important- I will be able to come together with him and get thru all this process together. 
Now I am facing a problem: I was invited for some job interviews, and I got a job offer, but they all requested me to have my husband as a sponsor, so family visa, I understand. Does anyone have any idea about how can I do this? I have just got the residence visa in my passport and the ID is not yet issued, how long will I have to wait until I will be allowed to start such a process? Will the family visa offer me absolutely freedom in moving from one employer to another, if necessarily? Any idea about the costs and waiting time involved? One of the companies asked me to start working in a few days, if I am willing to change to family visa … is that not a bit illegal☺).
Any advice will be highly appreciated!
Thank you and Happy New Year!!!!:clap2:


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I would like to know the answer to this too....


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I am aware, it should not be a problem for you to transfer onto your husband's visa. The company's PRO will help you to do this. Not sure about the costs and I have a feeling you may need to pay a security deposit. It is illegal for you to work anywhere other than your husband's company as you are on their sponsorship and I believe you would also find they have a labour card for you. If you are on your husband's sponsorship and went to work somewhere, the employer would give you a labour card. Your ID card would be linked to your resident's permit. As far as changing jobs is concerned, even if you are on your husband's visa, the normal MoL rules apply as you will have a labour card. This means you could still get a labour ban, as far as I am aware.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> As far as I am aware, it should not be a problem for you to transfer onto your husband's visa.


I think she wants to transfer FROM her husbands visa onto her potential employers visa - I could be wrong, but this is what I gathered from her post.



> It is illegal for you to work anywhere other than your husband's company as you are on their sponsorship and I believe you would also find they have a labour card for you.


But if she trasnfer's from her husbands visa onto her employers visa, it wouldnt be a problem then, would it?



> If you are on your husband's sponsorship and went to work somewhere, the employer would give you a labour card. *Your ID card would be linked to your resident's permit.*


So, does that mean the ID would be linked to the residents permit AFTER it has been transferred to her potential employers visa sponsorship?



> As far as changing jobs is concerned, even if you are on your husband's visa, the normal MoL rules apply as you will have a labour card.


Isn't this illegal?



> This means you could still get a labour ban, as far as I am aware.


I guess this means it is. So, long story short, is she able to transfer from her husbands company sponsorship to her employers sponsorship? Sorry to but in, but I am thinking of doing the exact same thing with me and my husband. When I set up my business out there - I want my husband to be with me on my company's sponsorship, until he finds a job in Dubai. I just want to make sure he can transfer from the sponsorship that my business will give him, onto his potential employers.

Thanks


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

In order to work in the UAE you need an employment visa. That means the employer sponsors the visa. You will see jobs advertised wanting people who are sponsored on other visas but it is technically illegal to do this, and if you get caught are in a heap of trouble.

Dubai Visa, Residency and Sponsorship Questions and Answers


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

@ArabianNights. If you re-read it, she is on her husband's company's visa so she will move from his company's visa onto HIS visa. I actually think it's not a transfer now, it's a cancellation and new visa. If she is on her husband's visa, her ID will be linked to that. When she gets a job, her labour card will be issued by her employer. She isn't going to be sponsored by her employer, she will be sponsored by her husband.

For your husband, I would not recommend you put him on your company's visa unless it is FZ because of the ban situation. It would be better if you sponsored him as your dependent.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> For your husband, I would not recommend you put him on your company's visa unless it is FZ because of the ban situation. It would be better if you sponsored him as your dependent.


Your right. Sorry. Sponsoring my husband as a dependent would be the ideal scenario, but I heard there would be issues with that - since I am a woman and only certain 'professions' can sponsor a husband. Is this right, even if I set up business on a FZ?


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

fcjb1970 said:


> In order to work in the UAE you need an employment visa. That means the employer sponsors the visa. You will see jobs advertised wanting people who are sponsored on other visas but it is technically illegal to do this, and if you get caught are in a heap of trouble.
> 
> Dubai Visa, Residency and Sponsorship Questions and Answers


Useful link - thank you


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If your company is FZ, then there is no ban, therefore, you could easily cancel his visa. For you to sponsor him personally, there are always ways to do things and if you are the proprietor of your company, then I would think that would be quite easy. Also, if you sponsor him through the company, then there is the matter that you may have to show you are paying him. In Dubai registered companies, this is compulsory but I am not sure about FZ companies.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I do not receive a uae salary and thus there is no way for them to verify my income. How exactly my company got around this, idk. I have a friend who pays for his 'friend' to put him on his companies visa (and his wife and two kids) and doesnt get paid any salary. There are ways around everything.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> If your company is FZ, then there is no ban, therefore, you could easily cancel his visa. For you to sponsor him personally, there are always ways to do things and if you are the proprietor of your company, then I would think that would be quite easy. Also, if you sponsor him through the company, then there is the matter that you may have to show you are paying him. In Dubai registered companies, this is compulsory but I am not sure about FZ companies.


I spoke to one freezone (cant remember which one) and they said that a woman cannot sponsor her husband and that the only way it can be done, is if my husband comes in as a partner to my business. Thing is, my business is to do with womens fashion - and its my own business, my husband wants to get a job in engineering field - so I would need to see if he could come off our 'partnership', onto his potential employers sponsorship, where he would be getting a salary.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Interesting but I know many people who have sponsored their spouses. Anyway, if it's FZ, then you should not have a problem as the visa can be canceled without a ban.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

I guess I could try, if not then I guess I could bring him as a partner. Maybe if I said that my husband is my only Mahram (a male relative/guardian that a Muslim woman needs in order to travel abroad, go out etc) and that he needs to be with me - it might work


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

If you don't try, you don't know  - happy new year.


----------



## Dubai Marina (Dec 30, 2011)

Thank you for your replies, I rejected the job offer and I am trying now to get a better one and maybe be sponsored by the employer. All the best!


----------



## laurencree (Oct 10, 2011)

Dubai Marina said:


> Hi everyone,
> I came to Dubai a month ago under my husband&#146;s company employer sponsorship. I came together with my husband; he just opened an office of a European company here. In a month time we both got residence visa and now I start looking for a job. I was advised to come under a company sponsorship as it will be easy to transfer the sponsorship, it will take less time and- the most important- I will be able to come together with him and get thru all this process together.
> Now I am facing a problem: I was invited for some job interviews, and I got a job offer, but they all requested me to have my husband as a sponsor, so family visa, I understand. Does anyone have any idea about how can I do this? I have just got the residence visa in my passport and the ID is not yet issued, how long will I have to wait until I will be allowed to start such a process? Will the family visa offer me absolutely freedom in moving from one employer to another, if necessarily? Any idea about the costs and waiting time involved? One of the companies asked me to start working in a few days, if I am willing to change to family visa &#133; is that not a bit illegal☺).
> Any advice will be highly appreciated!
> Thank you and Happy New Year!!!!:clap2:


Not sure about costs but being on you husbands visa will be better in the long run we had to send our marraige certifficates off to be legalised and that was a week ago there now on there way out here so should have my viza in a feew weeks the only minor thing is that if u
You want to work here on his visa he has to sigbn your release form allowing you to work or something like that pluss if you want to learn to drive or something he has to sign a no objections letter its a mans worl out here im affraid to say ha!


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

ArabianNights said:


> I guess I could try, if not then I guess I could bring him as a partner. Maybe if I said that my husband is my only Mahram (a male relative/guardian that a Muslim woman needs in order to travel abroad, go out etc) and that he needs to be with me - it might work


I don't work in a profession where women are typically allowed to sponsor their husband, but managed to get around this - my PRO just needed my attested degree cert, our marriage cert and a salary cert showing I earned above a certain amount (this was in 2009 so amount needed may have changed by now). When his residence visa was stamped my husband was listed as "muhrem" as you mention above, but it was fine as an interim measure until he found work and got sponsorship through his employer. 

As far as I am aware, a man sponsored by his wife (whether "muhrem" or husband) cannot just get a labour card but needs to transfer to his employer's visa if he starts working.


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

katiepotato said:


> I don't work in a profession where women are typically allowed to sponsor their husband, but managed to get around this - my PRO just needed my attested degree cert, our marriage cert and a salary cert showing I earned above a certain amount (this was in 2009 so amount needed may have changed by now). When his residence visa was stamped my husband was listed as "muhrem" as you mention above, but it was fine as an interim measure until he found work and got sponsorship through his employer.
> 
> As far as I am aware, a man sponsored by his wife (whether "muhrem" or husband) cannot just get a labour card but needs to transfer to his employer's visa if he starts working.



Thank you! That is really handy to know


----------

